# Nouthetic Counseling



## Richard King (Apr 4, 2007)

This morning I had breakfast with a guy who was telling me about some promising work that is being done by Jay Adams and others in the field of counseling where rather than placing blame on others for a person's current state - a person is held accountable or made to see their own nature. 
He called it Nouthetic counseling.

He said it is different from where Christian counseling started wherein they tried to integrate Bible into the existing types of counseling. The biggest difference being the time for a person to get healthy is much much shorter.
I was wondering if any of you have any knowledge or experience with this.

http://www.nouthetic.org/


----------



## bwsmith (Apr 4, 2007)

Richard King said:


> This morning I had breakfast with a guy who was telling me about some promising work that is being done by Jay Adams and others in the field of counseling where rather than placing blame on others for a person's current state - a person is held accountable or made to see their own nature.
> He called it Nouthetic counseling.
> 
> He said it is different from where Christian counseling started wherein they tried to integrate Bible into the existing types of counseling. The biggest difference being the time for a person to get healthy is much much shorter.
> ...




Yes, I have -- and it is an approach our church in MD uses: http://ccef.org/home.htm


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 4, 2007)

Richard King said:


> This morning I had breakfast with a guy who was telling me about some promising work that is being done by Jay Adams and others in the field of counseling where rather than placing blame on others for a person's current state - a person is held accountable or made to see their own nature.
> He called it Nouthetic counseling.
> 
> He said it is different from where Christian counseling started wherein they tried to integrate Bible into the existing types of counseling. The biggest difference being the time for a person to get healthy is much much shorter.
> ...



I would urge you to read J Adam's 'Competent To Counsel'. 
I have two problems with J Adams: His view on mental illness and his confrontational approach. I think he is a man that cares - albeit with a rough edge. He is blunt – sometimes insensitive. 
I am familiar with his writings and found them very helpful, but I believe that a lot of counseling ought to come from the pulpit. I read of no 'experts' in Scripture, but Adams has done a lot of good. 
I prefer Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones (any time!). His book on 'Spiritual Depression' is unsurpassed! 
Adams – I think, is reactionary and not always sensitive. I do not share his views on mental illness. I think that Adams and gentleness are an oxymoron. He is, however, perceptive and helpful.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 4, 2007)

My wife and I attended a seminar with Dr. Adams many years ago, and we have been to several CCEF conferences including last year. My wife has a counseling certificate from CCEF. As a mother of seven children and a woman constantly in contact with folks with real needs, I think it's safe to say that she uses her training constantly. 

_Competent to Counsel_ is an excellent resource. Adams gets to the heart of the matter, which is the human heart condition. He does not pull punches. Dealing with sin is not for the faint of heart.

I would also recommend material by John Bettler, Tim Lane, Paul Tripp, Ed Welch, and David Powlison.

The Bible has real answers. We just need to learn how to use it to apply the grace of the gospel to people's lives. Adams' material, nouthetic counseling, CCEF, all help to make that connection.


----------



## westminken (Apr 4, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> My wife and I attended a seminar with Dr. Adams many years ago, and we have been to several CCEF conferences including last year. My wife has a counseling certificate from CCEF. As a mother of seven children and a woman constantly in contact with folks with real needs, I think it's safe to say that she uses her training constantly.
> 
> _Competent to Counsel_ is an excellent resource. Adams gets to the heart of the matter, which is the human heart condition. He does not pull punches. Dealing with sin is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> ...



I agree with you wholeheartedly. The CCEF counselors are very good at what they do.


----------



## westminken (Apr 4, 2007)

Richard King said:


> This morning I had breakfast with a guy who was telling me about some promising work that is being done by Jay Adams and others in the field of counseling where rather than placing blame on others for a person's current state - a person is held accountable or made to see their own nature.
> He called it Nouthetic counseling.
> 
> He said it is different from where Christian counseling started wherein they tried to integrate Bible into the existing types of counseling. The biggest difference being the time for a person to get healthy is much much shorter.
> ...



I have taken classes with some counselors that use the nouthetic model. There is an organization in the Dallas area that specializes in this area. It is the Association of Biblical Counselors. www.christiancounseling.com or look up CCEF at www.ccef.org. I am happy to see that somebody has shared this with you.


----------

